# Purchasing phase complete... Commence making pens!



## Quality Pen (Feb 14, 2014)

Soon enough! 

I'm pretty excited and looking forward to seeing what I create. I bought a bunch of blanks from Bruce on here that came today -- very fast shipping! And tonight I finished buying kits and sanding stuff from PSI and hopefully everything else I needed. Every time I look into one thing I find I need something else! :bulgy-eyes:

This is not cheap! But the good news is I think I have a lot of wood blanks -- got a lot of like 150 from eBay lol. Only issue is I have 3 acrylics...

Anyways, I really want to thank everyone for the help. This forum has been just fantastic. You're all so friendly and helpful, and also searching around is a treasure trove of information. I've got a lot to learn but I look forward to being a part of this community!

My next step is to make a pen and share it here (for better or worse) and to search for a deal on acrylic blanks!

Thank you again fellow Pen Turners!


----------



## navycop (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome aboard.. Has as been said on here many times: keep your first pen for better or worse. Then see how far you've advanced on your 5th pen and so on..


----------



## tim self (Feb 14, 2014)

*Or so you think..........*

Oh no, you just think the purchasing phase is complete!!!:biggrin:  In no time those 150 blanks will be gone and you will be like the corner crack addict looking at which tree you can cut down just for more wood.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome from Colorado.  Just know the vortex gets worse!!!  So much fun but there is always one more thing to spend money on.  It can be done on the cheap but what fun is there in that???


----------



## Marnat3 (Feb 14, 2014)

tim self said:


> Oh no, you just think the purchasing phase is complete!!!:biggrin:  In no time those 150 blanks will be gone and you will be like the corner crack addict looking at which tree you can cut down just for more wood.



It's true!!! I already lost a chair I had in the garage to seeing if it had nice grain. It did not.:frown: (or is it knot?)


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 14, 2014)

tim self said:


> Oh no, you just think the purchasing phase is complete!!!:biggrin:  In no time those 150 blanks will be gone and you will be like the corner crack addict looking at which tree you can cut down just for more wood.


LOL... as you said that I got an email for a bid of wood blanks I forgot I bid on. But hey I won. haha


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 14, 2014)

Marnat3 said:


> tim self said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, you just think the purchasing phase is complete!!!:biggrin:  In no time those 150 blanks will be gone and you will be like the corner crack addict looking at which tree you can cut down just for more wood.
> ...


rofl... that's awesome. At the very least it has a unique story now. "reclaimed, recycled, eco friendly, waste-not" pens  very green!


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 14, 2014)

I think my first pen was about $1,400...second was about $4. My first cored bowl set was about $3,500


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 16, 2014)

Jim Burr said:


> I think my first pen was about $1,400...second was about $4. My first cored bowl set was about $3,500



That's an interesting way of looking at it 

Also, I think Sunday will be my inaugural lathe spinning. Won't be able to complete a pen yet since not everything arrived, but hey... it should be fun!:biggrin:


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome to our addiction... I am sure you will just love making pens. Can't wait to see your first.. Don't go too crazy purchasing blanks from ebay and other sources. You will soon change your mind about what wood is interesting and what you want to turn. Welcome from New Hampshire


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 16, 2014)

It is a wonderful hobby, but as you are finding out there is not shortage of things you "just gotta have"...Good luck and we look forward to seeing your first pen.


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 18, 2014)

tim self said:


> Oh no, you just think the purchasing phase is complete!!!:biggrin:  In no time those 150 blanks will be gone and you will be like the corner crack addict looking at which tree you can cut down just for more wood.


 
Tim beat me to it!! I have to pack my shop for a couple weeks to move and it's killing me!!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Feb 18, 2014)

Now get to turnin'!

And as others have said. The purchasing phase NEVER ends....


----------



## Haynie (Feb 18, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> Every time I look into one thing I find I need something else! :bulgy-eyes:



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, stop now, before you end up like the rest of us!  Addicted, broke, and wanting to turn "just one more pen".


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 18, 2014)

I havent received all the tools yet, so I cant make a complete pen. But I was turning some blanks. I already am thinking about a dust control system...


----------



## ashaw (Feb 18, 2014)

The best deal on acrylic blanks is exotic blanks.  The rhino blanks are great at a good price.  You do have to reverse paint.  I would work on the wooden blanks first to get your technique done.  The work on acrylic since this and new animal with it's own set challenges.  Just when you feel you have all the tools etc,  there is always one more that you need.  Welcome to the black hole.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> I havent received all the tools yet, so I cant make a complete pen. But I was turning some blanks. I already am thinking about a dust control system...


 
YES!! Dust collection setup is a great idea. Definitely a needed addition in your shop.


----------



## PWL (Feb 18, 2014)

My only advice is *"Have Fun"!!!

*Paul


----------



## Justin H (Feb 18, 2014)

I bought a ton of blanks off of eBay too.  But all at once.  Found a guy selling a box full of "half-blanks".  They were basically cut-offs.  2-2 and 3/4 inches.  Tons of different types of wood.  

304 of them for 25 bucks.  Free shipping.  He was just clearing out space for more I think.  That was months ago and I'm still using them.  Every time I want to try something different, I grab one and give it a whirl.  Has saved me a ton of money!

I've made some really pretty pens with them too!  

And I'll repeat what someone above said.  Keep your first pen.  You won't regret it!


----------



## StuartCovey (Feb 18, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> Welcome to our addiction... I am sure you will just love making pens. Can't wait to see your first.. Don't go too crazy purchasing blanks from ebay and other sources. You will soon change your mind about what wood is interesting and what you want to turn. Welcome from New Hampshire



I agree.  Wait to buy more blanks until after you have turned some, so you know which ones you like the most.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome from Louisiana.  I recommend hooking up with a pen turner in your area for some fellowship and hands-on tips.  this hobby is fun but you would not want to pick up or develop bad habits they can be dangerous.  Watch a lot of youtube videos while waiting for your tools.  This is a great hobby, but truly addictive


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 19, 2014)

I've been having some fun with turning some pine and just seeing what tools do what... I really have no idea what the tools are. I watched quite a number of youtube videos but they are pro's and make it look effortless. When I first got out there I thought... ok, so what tool to use? lol, I guess most of the videos kind of gloss over stuff like that! But it is quite integral!


----------



## kovalcik (Feb 20, 2014)

For pens I typically use a roughing gouge and a skew.  Roughing gouge to get them close to size and the skew to get teh finish cut.  Some use only a skew.  Make sure they are sharp and touch them up often.  Do you have a sharpening jig? 

 I believe the Radiused-square carbide cutters are also popular with many pen turners and take sharpening out of the equation.


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 20, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> I've been having some fun with turning some pine and just seeing what tools do what... I really have no idea what the tools are. I watched quite a number of youtube videos but they are pro's and make it look effortless. When I first got out there I thought... ok, so what tool to use? lol, I guess most of the videos kind of gloss over stuff like that! But it is quite integral!



I have gone 99.9% carbide insert.  My tools consist of Woodchuck lathe tools and Hunter lathe tools.  I was not at all impressed with Hunter for a long time but I kept at it and now find that they will allow me to do anything conventional tools can do.  The only conventional lathe tools I still own (the other .1%) is a parting tool, a thin parting tool and an even thinner parting tool.

About your first pen....................it will be the most expensive pen you will ever make!  Keep it displayed prominently in your shop so that as the months go by you will be able to see how much you have improved!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Feb 20, 2014)

mbroberg said:


> Quality Pen said:
> 
> 
> > I've been having some fun with turning some pine and just seeing what tools do what... I really have no idea what the tools are. I watched quite a number of youtube videos but they are pro's and make it look effortless. When I first got out there I thought... ok, so what tool to use? lol, I guess most of the videos kind of gloss over stuff like that! But it is quite integral!
> ...


 

Pretty much the same thing here. I use the two carbide tools I made myself for anything pen related, plus two parting tools.

Bowls, vases and hollow forms I use more conventional tools except when hollowing. Then I'm using the hollowing tools I made.


----------



## fantasticalwoodworks (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi I know exactly where you are headed i have been down this  road more than once acrylics you say well let me tell you the next thing you know you will be buying a pressure pot some resin a few dyes and some powder  and making your own blanks and then omg i need more dye selection  and  then hold on for the ride it never stops lol


----------



## SantaEric (Feb 27, 2014)

i made 2 slimlines years ago, gave one to each parent, told them they were valued at $600 each. tried to recover/justify the cost of my "then" jet lathe....grin


----------



## SantaEric (Feb 27, 2014)

turn, turn and more turn...and Viola' you are the new pro.....weird how that works...lol


----------



## SantaEric (Feb 27, 2014)

just finished redoing my shop, now where did i more efficiently store my stuff....and where did all this "stuff" come from...lol


----------



## SantaEric (Feb 27, 2014)

have you got a suggestion for a "relatively" cheapo dust collector?


----------



## StuartCovey (Feb 27, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> I've been having some fun with turning some pine and just seeing what tools do what... I really have no idea what the tools are. I watched quite a number of youtube videos but they are pro's and make it look effortless. When I first got out there I thought... ok, so what tool to use? lol, I guess most of the videos kind of gloss over stuff like that! But it is quite integral!



I use a skew from roughing to finish.  I don't find a need to use a gouge on normal pens.  On more curvy pens though you will have to use a gouge because of the rounded tip.
A skew has to be sharp for it to work properly.  If you have never used a sharp skew, you've never used a skew 
I just use a hand sharpening stone to sharpen mine like every 10 mins during turning, but you can also get a sharpening jig.


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 27, 2014)

StuartCovey said:


> Quality Pen said:
> 
> 
> > I've been having some fun with turning some pine and just seeing what tools do what... I really have no idea what the tools are. I watched quite a number of youtube videos but they are pro's and make it look effortless. When I first got out there I thought... ok, so what tool to use? lol, I guess most of the videos kind of gloss over stuff like that! But it is quite integral!
> ...


I'm already trying to wrap my head around sharpening. I read an article in the library and its like... not just as simple as a sharpening stone or a bench grinder. There is apparently and entire sub culture of sharpening...


----------



## ts8181 (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome from Sandy Eggo!  Hope you have lots of $$$$!


----------



## Justin H (Feb 27, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> I'm already trying to wrap my head around sharpening. I read an article in the library and its like... not just as simple as a sharpening stone or a bench grinder. There is apparently and entire sub culture of sharpening...




Don't get caught up in it, unless you really REALLY want to!  Simple bench grinder, an 80 stone and a 120 stone and a jig.  There are many, I use the wolverine system.  I like to turn, not sharpen! 

You'll find very quickly the difference between a sharp tool and a not-so sharp tool.  Either will work, I turned my first pen with the roughing gouge straight out of the box from Harbor Freight.  BUT sharp tools make it much more enjoyable and much easier.

I just sharpen my tools just prior to each turning session.  But I don't turn anything other than wood and acrylic right now.  Doing metals, or stone, maybe I'll have to more often.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 27, 2014)

The title of this thread is so innocent it makes me chuckle each time I see it.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> I'm already trying to wrap my head around sharpening. I read an article in the library and its like... not just as simple as a sharpening stone or a bench grinder. There is apparently and entire sub culture of sharpening...


 
I picked up a Skil bench grinder (6") from Lowes when I started, and switched out the rougher wheel for a finer grit wheel I bought online based on recommendations on the forum. Built a crude jig and it works fine for me. The sharpening system out there are just too "pricey" for me to consider.


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 27, 2014)

Haynie said:


> The title of this thread is so innocent it makes me chuckle each time I see it.



Haha... that's a good point... really makes me laugh lol. I just got done placing a big order on PSI last night... dropped a few bills 2 nights prior... and now I just bought some blanks today from rockb! 

Rofl... you're too keen!




Hendu3270 said:


> Quality Pen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm already trying to wrap my head around sharpening. I read an article in the library and its like... not just as simple as a sharpening stone or a bench grinder. There is apparently and entire sub culture of sharpening...
> ...


Well, hello from the Beaumont area


----------



## robutacion (Feb 27, 2014)

You seem to be gathering a great stock of materials and tools and I suppose, everyone has it own way to want to start things, I like your approach, though...!:wink:

I haven't read all the posts but in the beginning you were saying that you already had a good stock of timber blanks but only 3 acrylic blanks, I'm sure that by now that has changed and you will have a "few" of the acrylic stuff however, I wonder how many of the more "difficult" told blanks, you have to work with...???

If you do, keep them for later, it can be tempting but, you will be pleased that you "practice" with the common wood or acrylic pen blanks and built up your skill and confidence levels, I'm known to make "difficult" to handle blanks, and while that is in some way and exaggerated assumption, I do have some blanks that can be a challenge to the most skilled pen turners, its a combination of what is in them that makes that degree of difficulty to go up however, many here will agree, that extra effort, pays big, big time...!

Best of luck...!

Cheers
George


----------



## StuartCovey (Feb 27, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> I'm already trying to wrap my head around sharpening. I read an article in the library and its like... not just as simple as a sharpening stone or a bench grinder. There is apparently and entire sub culture of sharpening...



You can get an electric grinder like everyones been saying. But I have been able to just use a fine hand stone by making quick circular movements with the tip of the skew.  
The only thing is this does not really work with a gouge.  If you use a gouge you will most likely need an electric grinder.
I have a grinder but only use it for the gouge.  It is just easier for me to have the stone sitting next to my lathe and during turning every now and then touch the skew up on it, since it is my main tool.

And yes, you can really get into sharpening, but if you just do a little experimenting you can easily get by with a few simple techniques, and still have money left for a few more kits :wink:


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 28, 2014)

Haynie said:


> The title of this thread is so innocent it makes me chuckle each time I see it.



Same here. I've only been turning since around September (maybe October), and all this hobby has done is cost more and more. I thought all was good, then I walked into the North Houston Woodcraft (my first time in a woodcraft). I walked out sans $325 but with a new Nova precision midi chuck, various kits (NO PENS!!) and more large blanks than I could carry! Having said that, every time this thread pops up, I think "when is that? Death?"


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 28, 2014)

Haha, it reminds me of some youtube video  I saw a week ago. It was one of the big companies that sells pen supplies and they started the video with "Turning your own pen is a fun and inexpensive hobby" ... it was something just like that and I had to laugh!


----------



## StuartCovey (Feb 28, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> > The title of this thread is so innocent it makes me chuckle each time I see it.
> ...



Haha, Very true.  I don't think the purchasing ever ends!


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 28, 2014)

Been at it for years...there will always be something else to purchase.


Scott (addictions have 12 step programs you know) B


----------



## Hendu3270 (Feb 28, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> > The title of this thread is so innocent it makes me chuckle each time I see it.
> ...


 
Hello neighbor to the east!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Feb 28, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> > The title of this thread is so innocent it makes me chuckle each time I see it.
> ...


 
That's the Woodcraft I go to as well. I* HAVE* to have a plan when I go to Woodcraft. If I don't, then I walk out with way too much stuff.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 28, 2014)

Luckily I had time constraints, so I couldn't spend too much...time. I had to go to my office up there, so I thought I'd pop in for a few minutes and see what it's all about. Now I need to learn how to make my wife a purpleheart salad bowl, my son and I each a black palm ice cream bowl, and a pizza cutter, coffee scoop and ice cream scoop for our kitchen. I wouldn't normally buy from a physical retailer as their overhead is much higher than an online vendor, but some of those things you just have to see in person to know you want it.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Feb 28, 2014)

Haha, and the list of future projects just goes on and on....

I've spent and hour jsut looking through the larger blanks in the back before. I like actually putting my hands on the blanks and having "in person" contact with those blanks before buying as well.


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, now I'm interested in this store. I think I'm going to Houston soon anyways. Might have to check this place out!


----------



## jfoh (Mar 1, 2014)

Be aware that pen turning can change your life. There were two twins who started turning  pens as a hobby. One was a heavy drinker and drug user and the other was a hopeless gambler. Both had good jobs and made very large salaries. When they found pen turning they were just about to the point where their money needs for their bad habits were about to break them. Once they started turning pen and buying stuff their money problems got worse fast. They only way they could keep turning pens was to give up their drinking, drugs and gambling. Forced to make a choice the addictive pen turning made them give up drinking, drugs and gambling. Now they are stuck with women, family and pens.  Be careful of the road you choose and the money it cost.


----------



## StuartCovey (Mar 1, 2014)

jfoh said:


> Be aware that pen turning can change your life. There were two twins who started turning  pens as a hobby. One was a heavy drinker and drug user and the other was a hopeless gambler. Both had good jobs and made very large salaries. When they found pen turning they were just about to the point where their money needs for their bad habits were about to break them. Once they started turning pen and buying stuff their money problems got worse fast. They only way they could keep turning pens was to give up their drinking, drugs and gambling. Forced to make a choice the addictive pen turning made them give up drinking, drugs and gambling. Now they are stuck with women, family and pens.  Be careful of the road you choose and the money it cost.



That's very interesting. I wonder if it's true  :biggrin:


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 2, 2014)

Interesting story and one that we could have a lot of fun with that is for sure. 



jfoh said:


> Be aware that pen turning can change your life. There were two twins who started turning  pens as a hobby. One was a heavy drinker and drug user and the other was a hopeless gambler. Both had good jobs and made very large salaries. When they found pen turning they were just about to the point where their money needs for their bad habits were about to break them. Once they started turning pen and buying stuff their money problems got worse fast. They only way they could keep turning pens was to give up their drinking, drugs and gambling. Forced to make a choice the addictive pen turning made them give up drinking, drugs and gambling. Now they are stuck with women, family and pens.  Be careful of the road you choose and the money it cost.


----------

